# Hello Everybody. Mabuhay



## mariaclara (May 12, 2006)

Mabuhay po kayong lahat.

Hello everybody.

T hank you for letting me join your forum

I am maria clara benedicto from the philippines. i joined martial arts when i found out it is great from my boyfriend, Jun.

We are now into Muay Thai. Its a great martial art and it quickly conditions your body. Relieves stress fast. Just a couple rds of shadowboxing can do wonders for you after a hard days work.

thanks ppol

regards

maria


----------



## Tarot (May 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Maria!  :wavey:  Happy posting!


----------



## Gemini (May 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Maria! Great to have you with us!


----------



## terryl965 (May 12, 2006)

Nice to have you aboard Maria.
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (May 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 12, 2006)

Hi Maria and welcome to Martial Talk, hope you to speak to you soon.


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## Guro Harold (May 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Maria!!!

Not only does MT have a Muay Thai Forum, it also has a whole forum dedicated to the martial arts of the Philippines.

Please visit or post anytime!

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 12, 2006)

Welcome Maria!


----------



## Kacey (May 12, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Pacificshore (May 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lisa (May 12, 2006)

Welcome Maria!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (May 12, 2006)

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## Henderson (May 12, 2006)

Hello! and welcome.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 12, 2006)

welcome to MT, maria!


----------



## still learning (May 14, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums..yes training is a great way to reduced stress.....Aloha


----------



## Carol (May 14, 2006)

Mabuhay, Maria!

And welcome! 

:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## kelly keltner (May 15, 2006)

welcome


----------



## bluemtn (May 16, 2006)

Welcome, Maria and happy posting!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

